# Go solo or with a partner to final practicals



## JJR512 (May 11, 2006)

I'm in a bit of a situation in my EMT-B class, and could use some advice.

Early in the class we all paired up, and it was explained to us how each pair would go through the final practical exam, with one partner leading on the medical scenarios and the other leading on the trauma scenarios. I'm sure you're all familiar with this.

As is probably normal, through the course of the class a few students have gone away, either by failing out or dropping out for some other reason. It just so happens that my partner left for some reason.

There is another pair in the class and one of these two partners has expressed an interest in going through the final practicals blind. The instructor explained that by going blind, he would still have a partner, either selected for him on the day of the exam or someone he could pick, but it would be someone who already went through the final and passed. This partner would have to be a "silent" partner, meaning he/she couldn't help guy going blind by way of making suggestions, but could of course obey all instructions.

The instructor has said that she will allow this guy to go blind only if his partner agrees, because it would be unfair to him to force him to go blind if he doesn't want to just because his partner for all this time so far decides now to go blind. But the instructor also pointed out that since I have no partner, the partner of the guy who wants to go blind now could choose to become my partner.

So now it's partly up to me, and partly up to him. Right now, I'm the only one who has a legitimate right to go blind, because I have no real partner. If I do so, then the other team is stuck, because the instructor will not allow them to split up. It's partly up to the partner of the guy who wants to go blind, because he can say he doesn't want to go blind nor wants to separate from his current partner.

The instructor has informed us that the evaluators are somewhat more lenient with students who go blind because of the increased difficulty and stress.

The instructor has informed me that she believes my trauma skills are developing adequately, and cannot comment on my medical skills because another instructor taught that portion of the class. Personally, I am not very self-confident. It's less than a month now to final practicals (June 10). We will be having several more opportunities until then to practice all skills, plus whatever practice we can accomplish on our own time.

So I'm asking for advice. Did any of you go through EMT-B final practical evaluations without a contributive partner, or do you know someone who has, and can comment in any way? I know nobody here has any idea what my weaknesses and strengths are, but any suggestions and advice or comments or anecdotes would be greatly appreciated.

Oh, and sorry for the novel.


----------



## Chimpie (May 11, 2006)

I'm blind from reading the word blind so many times. 

I would rather be the lead for both of the scenarios.  My opinion would be to do what ever is necessary to get it that way.


----------



## Wingnut (May 11, 2006)

our class went "blind" by what you're explaining. Personally I wouldn't want my pass/fail having to depend on another person or partner. The way we did it seemed easier, I could go straight down the sheet I memorized and when I got lost I could go back to my starting point without having another person to distract or even contradict me. Sure there's benefits to having a partner, but I don't like the idea of anyone else than an instructor having anything to do with my grade.


----------



## coloradoemt (May 11, 2006)

We were not allowed help during practicals here. You could voice that you would have a pertner do certain things, but past that it was all on your own...


----------



## joemt (May 11, 2006)

Yep..that's how we do it in Missouri as well ColoradoEMT... no partner, you're always "blind".


----------



## JJR512 (May 11, 2006)

I can't imagine splinting a bent knee, or using a scoop stretcher, or using a KED without someone physically assisting you.


----------



## joemt (May 11, 2006)

In Missouri there are usually a State Evaluator (sometimes 2), a patient, and if not a second evaluator a MEMSA "helper".... you're not totally on  your own, but you do have to tell your "helper" what you want them to do.


----------



## Chimpie (May 11, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> I can't imagine splinting a bent knee, or using a scoop stretcher, or using a KED without someone physically assisting you.


Jo nailed it.  You're not alone, you just have to tell your helper what to do so the evaluators know what you're thinking or know what you're doing.  Also being able to lead without being an arse is important as well.


----------



## emtbuff (May 11, 2006)

Sounds about right.  With the above comments. That is how we do it in Iowa.  You are the only student and the pt along with the evaluator are both EMTs.  The evaluator is your helper as long as you tell them what to do.


----------



## JJR512 (May 11, 2006)

So, so far it sounds like Maryland is the only system (that's been represented in this thread so far) that uses contributory partners rather than silent partners that can only do what you tell them. Interesting.

By the way, one of the partners could screw up without causing the failure of the other partner.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2006)

In PA, we did the "2 partners" thing...

And yes, one partner can pass and the other fail.


----------

